# My sweet Dude is going under the knife.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This morning Archie and I had a consultation with the surgeon about his ear. .......I left without him.  His constant ear infections have caused his ear to close up with scar tissue. It was ok until he got another infection and there is no way to get meds in therel. My vet wanted to try lazer treatments to try to get an opening, but they didn't work at all. His ear looks scary...even the surgeon had a look of surprise when he saw it! :w00t: If left untreated it could break through the ear canal and cause an absess, or it could cupture his ear drum. So tomorrow morning he will have his entire ear drum removed and the opening to his ear will be sewn closed. I pick him up on Wesnesday.








I know this is for the best....and I hope it is the end of his ear troubles for good! rayer:

The hardest part for me is....they're gonna shave all the beautiful hair off his ear!!! :smilie_tischkante::w00t: :w00t: :blush::innocent:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww poor guy. He will be in my prayers. I know how hard this must be on you. These guys are our babies.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Even without hair on his sweet little ear, Archie will still be handsome, sweet, beautiful and precious. Best of all, he will feel so much better and hopefully, his ear troubles will be a thing of the past. I love that boy and I'll be praying for him. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for the little man (and Mommy)!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pat, I hope Archie finds complete relief after this procedure. He sounds so incredibly sweet and I know you are doing what is best for him  I'll be thinking of him and praying that he has a quick and complete recovery! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Pat, I know this is hard on you... we never like having our babies have 'procedures'...BUT we don't want them to be in pain either...sooo.. It does sound like this is in his overall best interest!
Try to focus ahead to knowing no more discomfort for your little dude! 
Know he will continue to be in my prayers and I know everyone elses here too!
It's going to e a long couple of days for you...(and us all).. till little Archie is back home and on his way to healing and full recovery!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sad for sweet Archie, Pat. I know how special he is. But, I hope he will adapt to this, and actually feel better. All those ear infections have to take a toll on him. Sending best wishes and positive thoughts for both of you.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry that he has to go through a surgery, but if he's been in pain and this will alleviate it, then it sounds like it's for the best. His beautiful locks will grow back. Please hug him for me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh poor Archie, I pray that the procedure goes well, and he is pain free from now on. I agree he's handsome...... naked ear or not!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Hair today & gone tomorrow!" :HistericalSmiley: 
That is what I would wish for Archie's ear problems! 
You will be close to our hearts. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear that Archie has to go through this, and you too, for that matter.

I will keep you both in my prayers and sending positive thoughts your way. Please keep us posted as to his progress.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so sorry but I know you kind of knew it was coming down to this. I'm praying for Archie and long ears or short, he da man!! Da little sweet man. 
Did you check about what heating pads they use? If not I would call the vet hospital. We've had enough befalling our little ones.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Awww don't worry about the hair, he will still be beautiful Archie. Will he be able to still hear from that ear ? If not at least he will be without pain.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Wishing Archie the speediest of recoveries. I am sure he will be much better off without the pain of all the infections. Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, I said he was having his ear drum removed....wrong....it's his ear canal being removed. He'll still have his ear drum. I suppose he won't be able to hear out of that ear anymore...although the surgeon said he may be able to hear some sounds through his skin (???) I don't know about that, LOL) 

But he still has another ear. Gosh i had to listen to all the things that could go wrong!! :w00t::blink: ...but the chances are pretty low. 

I miss him already.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Pat, It is probably the best thing you could do for Archie. My beloved Reginald fought ear infections for years. I wish I would have know earlier about surgery, it would have made his life more pleasant. Archie will be greatful to you. His beautiful hair will grow back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been thinking about sweet little Archie all day. I cannot imagine how hard it must have been to leave him there! 

Sending best wishes for a successful surgery, quick healing, and fast growing hair!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor Archie  I hope he will do great in surgery and that he can come home soon. 

Hugs and kisses,


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

If the ear drum remains intact and only the canal is being removed, he may be able to hear some sounds through that ear. There are two types of sound conduction- through bone and through air. Archie may be able to have some residual hearing left in that ear after all


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pat, you and Archie will be in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry that he has suffered through so many ear infections. Thank heaven we live in an age where they have the knowledge and skill to remove his ear canal. I'm sure he'll feel so much better once he recovers from the surgery. 

I think he'll rock that assymetrical look--shaved on one ear and not the other. The winner of Project Runway last season, Anya, wore her hair with one side shaved and the other side long. She looked _fabulous _and very hip.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, poor Archie. I hope this is the end of his ear troubles. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Archie! I hope it will be a permanent cure for his ear infections.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of Archie and you and sending you both lots of prayers and hugs! Archie is such a trooper I know he is going to do well.
Love and licks from Mia and Mateo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be praying for a successful surgery and speedy recovery. We love you Archie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*SIGH* I miss him not being here with me......I wonder what he's thinking about laying there in a cage....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- the hair will grow back -- but if Archie can get relieve from having those painful ear infections, it's definitely worth it.

Sending lots of prayers for success and a quick recovery. Hugs to you and to Arch -- the Man!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow. Honestly, I think dogs with infections like this have so much hearing loss there isn't much difference with the surgery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My god, the poor little guy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

awww poor sweetie ! Archie is is my thoughts and prayers and I hope his surgery will be a complete success and his ear troubles will be a thing of the past. I am sure "mommy Pat" is very worried but I am sure little Archie will be just fine.
Hugz,
Jenna ~


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> *SIGH* I miss him not being here with me......I wonder what he's thinking about laying there in a cage....


 
I know that's the hard part, leaving them there. But others pups are there and maybe he's taking in all the new doggy smells and that's keeping him occupied. Take care Pat, I'll be thinking of you and Archie tomorrow.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe sweet boy Archie!! You are in my thoughts and prayers buddy. I sure hope you feel so much better once you are home recovering from this and your sweet sisters and brother will take great care of you!! 

Pat, the hair will grow back! Don't worry about it!  You are in my thoughts.



The A Team said:


> *SIGH* I miss him not being here with me......I wonder what he's thinking about laying there in a cage....


Maybe he is enjoying some alone time? :innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sad the precious Archie has to go through any discomfort ever. He has a huge cheering squad behind him. Go Archie...:dothewave: And GO AWAY ear problems.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking about Archie and hoping he's comfortable and on the way to feeling so much better.♥♥♥


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat - thinking of you both this morning and praying all goes well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also thinking about you guys....prayers being lifted up!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking about Archie this morning...prayers for both of you. I will check in when I can for the update.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking about Archie... and you.. this AM. Praying the surgery goes well and that the little man recoups quickly!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Archie this morning!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking and praying for Archie this morning. Please let us know when you hear anything.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, thinking about you guys today and hoping and praying all goes well for Archie. Let us know asap how he is doing.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for ya'll this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - you and Archie have been on my mind all morning. Praying all goes well and anxious to hear that he's out of surgery. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

We are hoping and praying all is going well for your dear Archie dude. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't stop thinking about that little Dude...


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine and I are praying for Archie and you!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys make me feel so much better....I am so busy here at work and I keep making mistakes! :w00t: because I can only think of Arch.

So I just took a break and called the hospital. They haven't even operated yet! .....well I guess they are just fitting him in as this wasn't scheduled ahead of time...

Now I'm thinking he must be starving! And scared!! 

....this is too much for me right now...I have so much work to do, gotta concentrate...gotta concentrate....

I'll let you know when they call me.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Pat))) I bet he's just napping the time away... Hopefully, they'll get to him soon though and the waiting will be over. Still praying!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's Ok Pat, the vet techs always come back later and say what a cuddle bug he was and that he loved all the attention. But I was hoping it was over by now!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in. You both on my mind. Hoping for the best outcome. Sending hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, I'm praying for you and Archie and hoping the surgery is over soon. I know how frustrating it is to wait and finally break down and call and be told they haven't even started. I'm sure everything will be fine and he will feel so much better when it's over.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The waiting drives you nuts. Hang in there.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking of Archie . Hope everything goes well !


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Praying everything goes good and your day goes by quickly!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of dear Archie...and his mommy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww poor Archie. He has been in my thoughts all day. Glad you are busy though Pat and not home today! Let us know when you hear something.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking and praying for Archie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying like crazy, Pat. Poor baby. Poor Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

We send our love and prayers, too! I know this waiting is very difficult but know we are all here waiting with you as well. I have faith things will go well for your special boy!! Write as soon as you can.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've had Archie in my thoughts all day, Pat!!! Hoping and praying all goes well with his surgery today!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:The operation is over! And the doctor said it went well and that Archie just now starting to wake up a little. This is the second time I called them today. When the surgeon got on the phone with me I knew he had to be getting ready to call me. 

They will call me in the morning and let me know how he's doing and I can bring him home tomorrow afternoon. 

....now I can breathe a little easier....

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Pat, I have been traveling all day---came home to balcony plants that were suffering so have been watering & cleaning---just now got on line & it is almost 10:30 Tues night. I got up at 5:00 AM today to travel---so please know even if I am going to shower & turn in that you will be the last thing in my thoughts as I drop off---and the little sweet guy! Sweet dreams Mr. A---see you tomorrow. Kisses from the gang here.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay Archie! No more ear boo boos!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

:chili::chili:
YEAH! been checking in to find out how Archie came through.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - so glad that the surgery is over and went well. I bet you can't wait to have him back home with you. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. And I know that the rest of the gang is probably worried about him too.

Sending hugs to you and Archie and also praying that this ends all of his ear problems.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

The A Team said:


> :chili:The operation is over! And the doctor said it went well and that Archie just now starting to wake up a little. This is the second tim



Hugs to Archie from everyone at my house. James is looking forward to pictures - and reminded me that I never post any. I told him I was waiting for you to send the super glue - :HistericalSmiley:

I hope he feels better soon and has a fast recovery.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Great news! Steve is sending Archie a big high five and I'm sending him a big kiss!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad to hear that Archie did well through surgery. I know you will be even happier tomorrow when you get to take him home. Give him some gentle hugs from me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chiliHEW!!!! I've been so busy getting ready to leave tomorrow that I haven't been able to check back. What good news to come back to. Glad the surgery is over and that the surgeon says it went well. So they want to keep him over another night. :huh: Can't you break him out of jail? :innocent: So glad it's over and continue to pray for his ear aches to end and a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay for Archie!!! I know the rest of the A Team, the Chi's and the Tink can't wait to see their brudder tomorrow!!! Rest easy tonight Pat.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news...way to go Archie. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Phew!!! Glad to hear the surgery is over and he is doing good. I bet you can take a nice deep breath now! Let us know when the little guy is safely home resting.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Pat, I'm glad to hear that Archie is through his surgery and that all went well. I know it is hard to leave them at the vet, no matter how great a vet you have, but I'm sure they took very excellent care of him while he waited his turn, and gave him lots of love and attention. I loved the comparison to Anya on Project Runway for his new temporary "look" with the shaved ear, very cute. In no time at all, his hair will have grown back, and he will look just like he used to. In the meantime, just remember Tim Gunn's famous "make it work" phrase, and let Archie how adorable he is with his new "edgy" cut. I think they are much more sensitive about their "looks" than we think! And, really, how could Archie be anything less than adorably handsome, no matter what!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The A Team said:


> :chili:The operation is over! And the doctor said it went well and that Archie just now starting to wake up a little. This is the second time I called them today. When the surgeon got on the phone with me I knew he had to be getting ready to call me.
> 
> They will call me in the morning and let me know how he's doing and I can bring him home tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


Oh, YAY!!! :chili: I hope you can breathe a little sigh of relief now that the surgery is over. I hope both of you have a good night and that he gets to go home tomorrow


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well today is the day your little "Dude" comes home!!! Praying the time goes quickly for you to when you can pick precious little Archie up!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Well today is the day your little "Dude" comes home!!! Praying the time goes quickly for you to when you can pick precious little Archie up!!!


 
me too. I'm sitting here at work with so much stuff to do...and all I can think of is my sweet boy.....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for Archie. Ava told me he did well and is coming home. (on FB)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Good for Archie. Ava told me he did well and is coming home. (on FB)


LOL, that little girl tells everything!! :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Archie has been on my mind! What a good sissy Ava is, telling everyone that Archie is coming home!!  Let us know when he is home and resting!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go get that baby, Momma and give him many, many kisses from us Aunties  .


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

So happy to hear Archie is doing well!


----------

